# Regular Season Game 45 Thread: Houston Rockets v.s Milwaukee Bucks (01/02/06)



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao v.s. Bogut!! I'd be darn disappointed if Bogut outplays Yao in this one, so I hope my boy's all recovered and shows up for this one big time.

Containing the guards (TJ Ford and Mo Williams) will be crucial, but I think with our big 2 back this should be a victory for us.

GOOOOOO ROCKETS!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i know we have a very good chance with yao back since i think we did beat them without yao a while back didnt we?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, but we were on the Road, and T-Mac scored 41:

http://www.nba.com/games/20060123/HOUMIL/recap.html


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

maybe if they re-paint the floor and get all the supporters to wear bucks gear we may have a chance :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lets not forget to gaurd michael redd 

he can light it up also


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> lets not forget to gaurd michael redd
> 
> he can light it up also


very true, but when michael redd lights it up, the bucks have been losing.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Our offense is hapless. 

And what the hell is Bougt whining about? Two clear fouls by him and he looks like he's been robbed of all his worldly possessions.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Chuck Hayes = 100% Beast


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This has been the greatest and most enjoyable 2nd quarter of the season so far. Thanks to absolutely dominating play from Chuck Hayes and Yao Ming.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> This has been the greatest and most enjoyable 2nd quarter of the season so far. Thanks to absolutely dominating play from Chuck Hayes and Yao Ming.


And thanks to T-mac being on the bench, because he absolutely stinks at home.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't get enough of TJ Ford pulling up for jumpers.

Another crazy play from Yao!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Refs have decided to take over this game, how is Yao still getting treated like ****?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Refs have decided to take over this game, how is Yao still getting treated like ****?


These refs are trying their best to win it for the Bucks


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

"Without the big man in the middle, the ball doesn't go north and south, it goes east and west and you can't score that way."

-Bill Worrell


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

One of the most dominating quarters of the season for Houston... only downside would be McGrady looking a little weak out there. 


Milwaukee (23-21)​ 
Houston (15-29)​ 
41​ <!-- Timeouts: 3​ --> 
49​ <!-- Timeouts: 3​ --> 


<!-- linscorelength: 3 : 3 --> <!-- for gameUpdate, recap, play-by-play and box score, show linescore & clock divs below --> <!-- begin linescore (new) --> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr id="lineTopRow" align="center"> <td class="bbL" align="left">
</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">1</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">2</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">3</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">4</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td>*T*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineAwayRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*Milwaukee *</td> <td>27</td> <td>14</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td id="lineAwayTotal">*41*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineHomeRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*Houston *</td> <td>15</td> <td>34</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td id="lineHomeTotal">*49*
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ <!-- end linescore --> <!-- Clock and Quarter --> Halftime


<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#3e0d75">*MILWAUKEE BUCKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bobby Simmons, GF</td><td>14</td><td>3-7</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jiri Welsch, GF</td><td>19</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bogut, FC</td><td>13</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>24</td><td>3-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamaal Magloire, C</td><td>19</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Redd, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Bell, G</td><td>13</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Gadzuric, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toni Kukoc, F</td><td>7</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*11-35*</td><td>*5-13*</td><td>*14-17*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*41*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*38.5%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (8)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafer Alston, PG</td><td>20</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juwan Howard, F</td><td>14</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>16</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td>15</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Moochie Norris, PG</td><td>2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Bowen, SF</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lonny Baxter, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luther Head, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chuck Hayes, F</td><td>7</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stromile Swift, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dikembe Mutombo, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*18-39*</td><td>*1-6*</td><td>*12-13*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*49*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*16.7%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (7)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

41-49 Half. Houston leads

No Redd for the Bucks. No 'Stro for Houston

Yao leds houston with 13pts 5ebs, 2ast


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Apparently Swift was benched tonight because he was late for practice. Things aren't looking good for his future in Houston with Hayes playing excellent basketball and Baxter making the most of his minutes as well. I'm not a fan of trading players who's value is at an all-time low, might as well stick with him for the time being.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

You guys were right. Chuck Hayes can play. He may not have Stro's 40" vertical, but he appears to be the better rebounder and he has more basketball sense. He's playing with real fire and energy.

Yao's playing with supreme confidence. That blocking foul called on him soon after he missed his fourth straight shot from the field seemed to rile him up. And what brilliant passing.

At least Ryan Bowen is attacking. That's the only way he's going to have a chance of scoring and preventing defenses from collapsing on Yao all the time, even if he does end up blowing a few layups here and there.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Has Houston always been able to get the ball to Yao this easily? It seems like the Wesley's and Head's and Alston's have found him at all the right times.

16 assists on 25 FGM for Houston. Great movement tonight.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao doesnt have a shot attempt since half way through the 3rd.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

MAN MAN MAN I WISH I WAS AROUND A TV!!

:curse: 

I keep just watching the box score on yahoo.. lol


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> yao doesnt have a shot attempt since half way through the 3rd.


T-Mac isn't looking for him at all. I don't know why.

Yao needs to work on his turnaround baseline jumper. When he gets it down pat it should be lethal. Olajuwon and Ewing scored a million points like that.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

If Houston loses, it will be because of the inability to execute offensively down the stretch. McGrady is being tripled and Howard has ended up taking the shots. Yao is being ignored by all his teammates, despite having such a good game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

86-84 Rockets
10 sec.... :gopray:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

David is going to miss one to keep this interesting.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

9 points in the 4th quarter, oh


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sorry, thought DWes had free throws. Should be excited about any win but, that ball needed to go into Yao more in the 4th quarter.

14 more in a row and we will be back in it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Redd wasn't playing and we BARELY pull this one out at home?? And to think Chuck Hayes would have been the difference maker in this game?? Man this team needs a lot of work...

What's up with Stro though, man he's been disappointing... I'd be willing to throw that 5yr/25mil contract at Chuck right about now


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Everyone looked lost on offense in the final quarter. T-Mac would get the double team, he'd pass it out, the ball would be swung around, and end up back with Tracy. I don't think Howard can score as effectively as before as a third option. He needs space and time. He'll still hit those 15-footers, but he's not going to continue to create from scratch, as he did when both T-Mac and Yao were out. That's how it always was with him. He was the sort of player who you'd imagine would annihilate everyone like few others of his caliber as the first option in the summer league or in an international league, but was just not good enough to be a legitimate first option in the NBA. And his game doesn't translate as well as you'd want into being a second or third scorer.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

TJ Ford was given nothin great job guarding him but as for the whole team still a long way to go especially since Redd didnt even play for milwaukee but its good to get a home win FINALLY


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey a W is a W for all i care...1 down 15 more to go :biggrin: 


hey a 16 game winning streak would be GREAT huh?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

What was up with Yao's own teammates freezing him out in the 4th? He could've scored 30, it was that kinda night, and if the refs hadn't have been so stupid, he'd of gotten like 8 FTA. Why didn't Hayes, Baxter, and Head get more time with Tracy Yao and Rafer? That seems to work? Luther seems to play his better all-around game with Rafer on the court, not Wesley and Bowen or Swift for that matter.
This to me depending on the level of intensity and whose hitting their shots, should be our seal the game lineup:
Rafer pg
Luther sg (if he's hitting, if not go big w/ Tmac at 2 guard)
Tracy sf (Hayes)
Chuck H pf (Baxter
Yao c
It seems to me, we're either not rebounding or not shooting well. If we can't rebound when its important then we have to be hitting 'everything' like last year. But the whole year we haven't been, especially in the 2nd half usually. So put your 'hustle' around the basket guys in together! Head, (who I thought played good D last night) Hayes (obvious, good eyes for the ball) and Baxter (good rebounder and seems to know where to go to set picks) good hands and solid defender of bigger guys; and YaoMing, mister lights out baby! :clap: 
If Wes/Head/Barry/Anderson aren't hitting, take them out and go "big" w/ Tracy and Rafer in the backcourt, and Hayes Baxter and Yao in the frontcourt??? What's so complicated about that, they run the floor well so let em fly.
One more thing, Tracy dribbled way too much last night, more than usual, he wasn't shooting it after he was doubled. He usually dribbles away from defenders to get up a shot, last night he just dribbled alot. I thought I was watching Stevie Francis. Definitley not his one of his better games, Yao was ON so let him takeover? Share your Cape w/ Robin Batman...even superheroes need some help from their friends. :biggrin:
I've yet to figure out why Jeff never goes big, we don't have one on one guys to go small, we have several decent spot-up guys and Rafer. Head isn't a one on one guy yet. . .and Wes doesn't like contact, and doesn't like to drive. That's when coaches go 'small', not when nobody goes to the hole? I'm tired of seeing Rafer trying to streak down the court w/ no one else running? except Hayes/Baxter? The few times they've gotten the ball they put it in the hole, look for them.
We are not the same half-court team as last year, so we need easy buckets. I give Jeff credit, I always see him on the sidelines encouraging them to to run run... after a def rebound or steal, they more often than not dont run.


----------

